# Housing a young tegu hatchling.



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

I talked to Bert Langerwerf of (Agama International). He wanted me to make a post about the size of the tegu enclosures for hatchlings, as well as the temps. He said that he has had several people contact him about the tegus dying. He said that most of them are keeping the babies in too small of a tank (10 Gallon). He also said they need a place to cool off to at least 70*.I recommend at least a 20 long with the basking bulb at one end. The basking bulb should not make the temps on the basking end go up over 110*, if so the temps are too hot. Tegus are well known for basking in the wild in the cooler parts of the day. They bask in the morning and evening. They spend the hottest part of the day in their hide. I have found this to be true in my outdoor enclosures as well. Tegus need a place to warm up, as well as a place to cool off. I use a 20 long as well as 40 breeders when using tanks. I put my heat on one end. I use a 65-watt bulb. I also use a strip light with a repti-sun 10 bulb (For UV lighting), but this gives off very little heat. It is very important to have a place for these guys to cool off. If you tegu cannot get away from the heat it will die, but it is also very important to have a place for them to warm up as well. They need heat in order to digest their food. A baby does great in a 20 long or 40 breeder, just put your heat on one end and leave the other end cool without any heat source at all.

If you have any questions on this, feel free to ask. I will do my best to have the answer.


----------

